# My daughter, the dark side.



## Mr. Ed (Nov 11, 2020)

My youngest daughter has always been drawn to the dark side of life. As a child her favorite movie was _Nightmare before Christmas. _Her favorite holiday is Halloween and she's invested tv shows like Supernatural and Grimm. Of all possible places to visit in the world she wants to go to Salem Mass. 

When my daughter comes to visit a natural clash between positive and negative energy as her presence is recognized. I love my daughter but its not healthy for us to spend long periods of time with her.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> My youngest daughter has always been drawn to the dark side of life. As a child her favorite movie was _Nightmare before Christmas. _Her favorite holiday is Halloween and she's invested tv shows like Supernatural and Grimm. Of all possible places to visit in the world she wants to go to Salem Mass.
> 
> When my daughter comes to visit a natural clash between positive and negative energy as her presence is recognized. I love my daughter but its not healthy for us to spend long periods of time with her.


May I ask, how old is your youngest daughter?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2020)

I lived 4 miles from Salem MA.  Nice place, a lot of tourism, nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> When my daughter comes to visit a natural clash between positive and negative energy as her presence is recognized. I love my daughter but* its not healthy for us to spend long periods of time with her*.


Good grief, no wonder she's being negative.  What a thing to say.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> My youngest daughter has always been drawn to the dark side of life. As a child her favorite movie was _Nightmare before Christmas. _Her favorite holiday is Halloween and she's invested tv shows like Supernatural and Grimm. Of all possible places to visit in the world she wants to go to Salem Mass.
> 
> When my daughter comes to visit a natural clash between positive and negative energy as her presence is recognized. I love my daughter but its not healthy for us to spend long periods of time with her.



She's my kind of people!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> May I ask, how old is your youngest daughter?


39


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> My youngest daughter has always been drawn to the dark side of life. As a child her favorite movie was _Nightmare before Christmas. _Her favorite holiday is Halloween and she's invested tv shows like Supernatural and Grimm. Of all possible places to visit in the world she wants to go to Salem Mass.
> 
> When my daughter comes to visit a natural clash between positive and negative energy as her presence is recognized. I love my daughter but its not healthy for us to spend long periods of time with her.


She being positive about what she enjoys in life & you negative about her choice? At 39 isn't it about time you accepted her for herself?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Good grief, no wonder she's being negative.  What a thing to say.



Actually, I think it's the right thing to say! It's up to them how much, or how little, interaction they want with someone who has "dark" beliefs.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 11, 2020)

Knight said:


> She being positive about what she enjoys in life & you negative about her choice? At 39 isn't it about time you accepted her for herself?



Just like I just posted. It's up to them, the parents, how they want to interact with her. It's not up to folks on this forum, not even me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2020)

Knight said:


> *She being positive about what she enjoys in life & you negative about her choice? At 39 isn't it about time you accepted her for herself?
> *


*
*
*I have to agree. She should be able to do what she enjoys. A few years ago my daughter went to Salem and had a wonderful time. I don't see anything wrong about her being interested in  "The Dark Side"*


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Good grief, no wonder she's being negative.  What a thing to say.


Are you saying negative people have no effect on others?  My wife & I enjoy our lives together and bringing in another party disrupts our peace and quiet. “What a thing to say” Let me guess you see things differently from me, What an original thought. 


Knight said:


> She being positive about what she enjoys in life & you negative about her choice? At 39 isn't it about time you accepted her for herself?


I don't confront her about her choices only that I shared with you her choices make up the individual she is. I prefer short term exposure over an elongated time  with her. It is best for all.


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Just like I just posted. It's up to them, the parents, how they want to interact with her. It's not up to folks on this forum, not even me.


This isn't about facts it about opinions on the op's post.  My opinion is that a 39 yr. old daughter has the right to live her life as she sees fit.


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Are you saying negative people have no effect on others?  My wife & I enjoy our lives together and bringing in another party disrupts our peace and quiet.  I’m sorry you cannot understand this, perhaps you never will. That’s ok our paths
> 
> I don't confront her about her choices only that I shared with you her choices make up the individual she is. I prefer short term exposure over an elongated time  with her. It is best for all.


Other than discomfort when she is around you what legal or actual physical harm has she done?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Just like I just posted. It's up to them, the parents, how they want to interact with her. It's not up to folks on this forum, not even me.


not _Even_ you ....lol,


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 11, 2020)

Please note; I may or may not think like you do


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2020)

You are making much more of this than it is & reading things into it that aren't there.
My niece also likes dark things - skulls, anything that involves death, etc. & she's normal.
My nephew has been into monsters since he was a child.  He's a successful commercial artist for the movie & video game industry.  His "obsession" (and talent) got him a 3 million dollar house right out of high school.


----------



## Chet (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Are you saying negative people have no effect on others?  My wife & I enjoy our lives together and bringing in another party disrupts our peace and quiet. “What a thing to say” Let me guess you see things differently from me, What an original thought.
> 
> I don't confront her about her choices only that I shared with you her choices make up the individual she is. I prefer short term exposure over an elongated time  with her. It is best for all.


At least you are not estranged. Could be worse.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> My wife & I enjoy our lives together and bringing in *another party* disrupts our peace and quiet.


 
That "other party" is your own daughter!
I never heard such things when my parents were alive and that is why I am blessed, even when I don't see it.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Please note; I may or may not think like you do


That's the beauty of being able to post thoughts & see what others think.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That "other party" is your own daughter!
> I never heard such things when my parents were alive and that is why I am blessed, even when I don't see it.  Thanks for reminding me.


NO! The other party is anyone who does not live in my house, You are confused by your own disapproval. Let me be clear, all of my married life, my wife and I shared our home in-laws and kids. Everyone has flown the coup and we couldn’t be more happy. My youngest daughter struggle with mental health symptoms and sometimes seeks respirate in our house because it is a stable environment. 

My oldest daughter recently moved back into the area in a nearby town. The difference between behaviors and personality is substantial. 

My mother-in-law moved in after losing her husband in 1992. She lived with us for 18 years, the atmosphere was tense. Only recently, my wife and I have the house to ourselves along with our pets. Hopefully you understand why privacy is so precious to us. It’s not that we shun family interactions it’s just the kids and us have separate lives, we get together when we want to not because everyone is obliged meet on specific days. 

I am not the monster you portray me to be, on the contrary my family gets along well together despite our differences. My kids are grown, they live their lives as they see fit, It is not my place to judge.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2020)

I do not see you as a monster @Mr. Ed.  Not at all.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2020)

One thing I don't understand, and it is about No One in particular.  Someone starts a thread.  There is something disputable about it.  People write comments.  The author of the OP gets all defensive and ornery.  My question:  why write the thread, or, once written, why post it?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't sense "ornery", only explanation.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I don't sense "ornery", only explanation.


Didn't I say "No One in Particular?"  I did, but maybe I should have said "Present Company Excluded."


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 11, 2020)

Knight said:


> This isn't about facts it about opinions on the op's post.  My opinion is that a 39 yr. old daughter has the right to live her life as she sees fit.



True. But, if the parents don't necessarily like her lifestyle, just what do they do? The parents have a very different, and nicer, lifestyle than her, but her lifestyle is her choice. 

Anyway, I have a full Darth Vader Halloween costume (the Dark Side) and anyone who sees me in it in a picture, loves it. But, I don't worship the "Dark Side".


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Didn't I say "No One in Particular?"  I did, but maybe I should have said "Present Company Excluded."


You did say that.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Anyway, I have a full Darth Vader Halloween costume (the Dark Side) and anyone who sees me in it in a picture, loves it.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 11, 2020)

I understand the value of privacy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> My youngest daughter has always been drawn to the dark side of life. As a child her favorite movie was _Nightmare before Christmas. _Her favorite holiday is Halloween and she's invested tv shows like Supernatural and Grimm. Of all possible places to visit in the world she wants to go to Salem Mass.
> 
> When my daughter comes to visit a natural clash between positive and negative energy as her presence is recognized. I love my daughter but its not healthy for us to spend long periods of time with her.


Oh, well, gee, both my biological children LOVE Nightmare before Christmas.  In fact,  my son has a nightmare before Christmas tattoo.  Both love Halloween and both love the tv shows you mentioned.  Plus much worst shows.  I never thought of this being a “dark side”.  As I watch the same stuff.

What bothers me about them is they both became vegetarians.  Makes me sick, I raised them right, beef every dang day.  Son recently saw the light and switch back to meat eating, Praise God.  But daughter, and her husband still vegetarians.

As for them coming to visit for long periods of time, heck yes!  Course she brings her 7 poodles , but it’s the price I pay.  I wish they would all move back in, We totally enjoy their company.  But, I agree, your house, your rules, your choice.  The visits disrupt your routines.  We oldies like our routines.  

Btw, took three months to find and clean up all the dog poop from her little 5 pound dogs.  Every time I found a new pile Id call her and send a picture.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 11, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I think it's the right thing to say! It's up to them how much, or how little, interaction they want with someone who has "dark" beliefs.


Dark beliefs are when you worship the devil not watch a kids movie.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 11, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Dark beliefs are when you worship the devil not watch a kids movie.


Dark beliefs that resonate into thoughts of depression and death idealization. I assume we are what we eat so to speak, if a person is consumed by death and violence it is likely  their passion for these things will manifest in other areas of their life.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 11, 2020)

It is foolish of me to be concerned over a fellow forum member's observation.  Well humanly speaking my own insecurity of right and wrong was threatened and I found myself scrambling for explanations when indeed who gives a F#$* what people think. 
I am not that important.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 11, 2020)

I dunno, seems like these conversations get ass-backyards and upside down.

I personally would have nothing to do with anything that evens hints at the dark side.
It is so easy to slip over the edge:
My son age 17, and his friends would go to a rural area and observe a coven of witches celebrate whatever it is that witches celebrate.
You say, 'Just a bunch of young people acting stupid.'
Maybe so, but it would be an event to avoid.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Her favorite holiday is Halloween and she's....


My wife's grand-daughter starts posting about Halloween and all the doings on Facebook pretty early in the year, I think around March.   She just loves all that, but she is level headed, a Marine Corp combat veteran and mother of two rambunctious boys.  I love Annie to pieces, and would love to post a picture of her in Afghanistan with her combat gear, but I won't without her permission.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2020)

*Would it bother you Ed if your daughter loved murder mystery shows ?  I really enjoy those types of shows,does that make me Evil ?*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)

@Mr. Ed many people are attracted to the macabre. All of us view TV and movies involved with loads of killing, murder, war and worse.

But that doesn't mean these things are her "beliefs". You never said anything about her beliefs!  Someone else did!  

You are correct when you say "who gives a F#$* what people think." But I believe you are wrong when you say "you're not that important."

 So, your daughter's interests make you uncomfortable. You have a right to your feelings and I'm glad you shared.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Mr. Ed many people are attracted to the macabre. All of us view TV and movies involved with loads of killing, murder, war and worse.
> 
> But that doesn't mean these things are her "beliefs". You never said anything about her beliefs!  Someone else did!
> 
> ...


In the grand scheme of things people consider themselves way more important than they actually. In the big wide world we are of little importance in comparison to the universe and beyond. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2020)

I sincerely appreciate everyones comments and consideration. I am aware of everyone's good intentions, but to be fair no one knows my daughter as my wife and I do. So as parents we continue to concern ourselves with our children's health and wellbeing.


----------

